# Need Manual - Bench Lathe 1337 Size



## cjones6108 (Feb 18, 2018)

So, I did what I didn't really want to do and purchased a Bolton BT1337G bench lathe.  Long story.

Apparently this machine is manufactured by several companies in China and sold by many companies in the US in various configurations.  On this particular machine, there is a gear box that governs the speed of the lead screw or feed rod, whichever is engaged.  The gear box seems to come in one of three varieties:  


Norton shift levers like the Grizzly G4003G -- This seems to be the most common and is the only manual I can find, but not my machine.
Four knobs, don't have an example but there are many I think
Two knobs and a shift lever -- This is the one I have.  This gearbox is also referred to as "closed box"; don't know why, don't really care
The manual I have, which came in the crate and is the same one available on Bolton's website, is for the Norton lever gear box, and the one I need is for the Two-knob-and-one-lever gearbox.  It would be good to have the correct parts diagrams and numbers for the actual machine I have, just for completeness if nothing else.

But, in lieu of that, what got me started on this is I'm trying to figure out what kind of threads I can actually do with this machine, short of physically running it through all its configurations and testing it.  I think it will be a reasonably good machine, if I can come up with more complete info for it.

Can anyone assist?


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 18, 2018)

Leave it to the Chinese they change the design before they update the manual- probably to use up the old manuals first 
Mark


----------



## Z2V (Feb 18, 2018)

Is this what you are looking for?
http://boltontool.com/pdf/BT1337G1.pdf


----------



## cjones6108 (Feb 18, 2018)

Z2V said:


> Is this what you are looking for?
> http://boltontool.com/pdf/BT1337G1.pdf



Actually, it is, and it's the same one I have -- Just call me an idgit.  I hadn't noticed there are drawings and parts lists for both versions.  Thanks for making me look a bit closer.

One more question on this:  Notice on page 8 (pg. 28 of the pdf) how the gears are shown with a full set of teeth, while on page 11 (pdf 31) gears are shown with only a few teeth.  Is this a drafting shortcut, and should all those gears with missing teeth actually have a full set?  Sometimes both styles appear on the same page.  I can understand if the original drawing were old enough to have been hand-drafted that they might use shortcuts.


----------

